

DataRank Haskell SDK - KennyCason
https://github.com/datarank/datarank-haskell

======
codygman
Awesome! What a great memorial :)

Maybe consider making the api more strongly typed?

Instead of:

    
    
        response <- findTopic "tide-pods" [("gender", "male")] config
    

You could have:

    
    
        response <- findTopic "tide-pods" [(Gender, Male)] config
    

Maybe make the common operations available in a strongly typed api, but allow
users to use strings like this as a fallback. Then you can better guarantee
"correct if it compiles".

~~~
codygman
Actually using type classes and sum types, the Gender is superfluous if you
define:

    
    
        data Gender = Male | Female
    

Would type more, but on a tablet ATM.

Not sure if this is a good idea or not, but interesting to think about.

~~~
KennyCason
Thanks for the input! I was considering using stronger types for the search
parameters but wasn't familiar enough with Haskell's type system to make much
progress. :)

I'll keep exploring options!

~~~
codygman
Maybe I can submit a pull request later :)

------
KennyCason
I wasn't completely sure if I wanted to post this or not, I'm also not a
Haskell Guru, just dabble as a hobby. But today to honor Paul Hudak, I decided
to dabble some more. :)

Haskell was my gateway functional programming language and for that I
sincerely thank the creators.

